# Galleon 2.5.1 Is Now Available



## raianoat

Get the latest version here.

Version 2.5.1:
-
* Fixed a screen saver bugit would consume all your CPU time on the PC
* Updated Linux install Makefile to work in more cases/on more distributions

Known problems:
* not all galleon skins in HD cover the screenuse tivo skins
* still some layout glitches in HD
* still some HD menu highlights are too big for text


----------



## Sicklybutsexy

Since the 9.0 update Galleon no longer works to transfer files onto the now playing list. It starts the transfer but won't finish it. Also, there is a folder issue now. This is true of the newest Galleon release and of the prior one. It seems tivo has screwed us again


----------



## morac

Problems I've found:

Comments on 2.5.1:

1. 2.5.1 fixes the 99% CPU usage problem at connection, but it still occurs once the generic screen saver kicks in. I tested this by going into the Galleon menu and just sitting there for 2 minutes. The TV screen dimmed and the PC's cpu jumped to 99%. This only affects the generic screen saver, the music (bouncing image) one worked fine.

2. When the screen saver kicks in, it re-enables the TiVo's built in timeout functionality so the TiVo will time out to live TV after the screen saver kicks in (on S3 that's about 2 minutes later). Once again this only affects the generic screen saver, the bouncing one didn't time out.

3. The HD Photos app will never run or appear if Galleon is set to run in Menu mode (ie: shows the Galleon app in the MP&M menu instead of all the individual apps). Checking the code this appears to be because the HDPhotos app isn't coded to run in the Galleon Menu, but if the Galleon menu is configured to load, no other apps will load.

4. The bouncing image screen saver doesn't start bouncing when it appears until the next song starts playing.

5. The bouncing images screen saver doesn't move smoothly around the screen. It stutters. about (S2 and S3).

6. I'm seeing overlay display issues on my S3. These problems don't appear on my S2. I've seen the following:

 The bouncing screen saver doesn't look exactly right - Can see the box that the TiVo image is in.
 In the Galleon Photo app slide show, when the photos transitions to a new once by moving diagonally or horizontally off the screen the moving image flashes as it moves and frequently leaves a trail of black borders on the new image. When the image moves vertically or fades in/out, there is no issue. Here's an example of this.
I tried other TiVo apps that move images around such as SameGame and the games on playteevee.com's HME app and they don't have this problem.

Feature Request:

1. In the To Do application, could you add something to the GUI on the TiVo to say which TiVo a specific show is on? Right now it's impossible to tell which TiVo the program is on if there are multiple TiVos.


----------



## jessenj

Someone please tell me how to get the transcoding on the fly option to work. I've set it up exactly as the docs describe, but for some reason, when I navigate to the directory where I have a divx file, I don't see any files listed and even when I do, if I try to play one, I don't see it begin transcoding, nor does the VLC start up on my pc.


----------



## windracer

The Videocasting app in Galleon isn't meant for sending video files (like Divx) back to the TiVo. It was originally meant to pull video podcasts through RSS feeds. I never got it to work either. For now you could use TiVo.Net or pyTiVo in conjunction with Galleon.


----------



## fred2

2.5.1

Well, it works which I never could get 2.5 to do (but I installed into a new, completely empty folder for 2.5.1)

The music app - can't toggle any of the options. I cannot turn off screen blanker, etc. 

HD Photos - the slide show time display - I find 2 seconds too short and 5 seconds too long (goldilocks, here).

Internet Images:

I mentioned before that there is no highlight or "cursor" indication showing which Internet Image will be shown. But I now notice that every other image does not show. Well, what appears to happen is that the image flashes on screen and then I see a gray screen. When I press the back button, the image again flashes before being brought back to the main Internet image tumb screen. I cursor down and bring up the next image - it shows. Back, down to the next image, again the flash of the image and then a gray screen and a back button (see flash) and then the image thumbs again.


----------



## txGeekGod

I'm seeing issues since ver. 2.5 with shows saved to my linux PC. 

They all show running time a filesize stats of "0" and have no show details, synopisis and whatever.

Since 2.5.1 the ToGo screen on the TiVo doesn't respond to manual requests to transfer video to the PC. The shows DO get recorded, but there is no feedback to that effect when selecting "Record to PC."

Bill


----------



## jczorkmid

Is there any chance the change to list the tags rather than the file names could be made an opiton in "Music"? I really dislike the change. I share my podcast folders to galleon, and most of them have less that useful tags. The filenames are actually much more informative for me. Also browsing tracks is *much* slower for me since the change.


----------



## angel35

The bouncing screen saver doesnt move how can make it do so???


----------



## morac

angel35 said:


> The bouncing screen saver doesnt move how can make it do so???


It won't move until the current song ends and the next one starts playing.


----------



## angel35

morac said:


> It won't move until the current song ends and the next one starts playing.


 This does not work for me :down:


----------



## morac

angel35 said:


> This does not work for me :down:


It did for me, dunno why it doesn't for you.


----------



## rigger29

txGeekGod said:


> I'm seeing issues since ver. 2.5 with shows saved to my linux PC.
> 
> They all show running time a filesize stats of "0" and have no show details, synopisis and whatever.
> 
> Since 2.5.1 the ToGo screen on the TiVo doesn't respond to manual requests to transfer video to the PC. The shows DO get recorded, but there is no feedback to that effect when selecting "Record to PC."
> 
> Bill


Damm I just checked my tivo recording folder and it had 29 videos that I never Transfered. So I guess I have the same issues with Togo automatically transfering shows but all the shows in the directory are 1.5G or Higher so the whole shows was transfered


----------



## angel35

morac said:


> It did for me, dunno why it doesn't for you.


 Do you have 2.5.1??


----------



## morac

angel35 said:


> Do you have 2.5.1??


Yes.


----------



## mitch2k2

Am I the only one who suffers from repeated, specifically and solely Galleon triggered spontaneous Tivo reboots?


----------



## mitch2k2

anyone?


----------



## txGeekGod

mitch2k2 said:


> Am I the only one who suffers from repeated, specifically and solely Galleon triggered spontaneous Tivo reboots?


I've not seen this. The only thing similar is when playing a Shoutcast stream, after a few minutes it drops back to Live TV.

Bill


----------



## jczorkmid

mitch2k2 said:


> Am I the only one who suffers from repeated, specifically and solely Galleon triggered spontaneous Tivo reboots?


No. You are not alone. I've had it happen while playing music.


----------



## jczorkmid

What's the best way to report bugs? Post here, use the tracker on SourceForge, or something else?

I was just going through the tracker and found that I'm seeing what's described in bug 1474807 where image files remain open for the life of the galleon process.

I haven't run the photo app in days, but galleon currently has open handles on 700+ image files. Any ideas?


----------



## mitch2k2

Regarding the reboots, they happen every single time I try to run the Galleon music app on the TiVo, but _never anytime else_ , which for my money is proof enough that something with Galleon is the culprit.

It's stopped me from using Galleon, and since I hate the TiVo music app, I'm up the proverbial creek right now. The galleon add ons were one of my prime decision-makers when I went with TiVo in the first place.

Anything happening on the AudioFaucet front?


----------



## ACraigL

I use J River Media Center and it seems to work well for me. Uses less memory than Galleon (albeit does far less). It essentially replaces TiVoDesktop from a music and photos perspective.


----------



## angel35

mitch2k2 said:


> Am I the only one who suffers from repeated, specifically and solely Galleon triggered spontaneous Tivo reboots?


 I do not get this on,Galleon,No reboots on tivo. :up: The only thing the screen saver does not move. Just stays on the left of the screen  Its the tivo guy.


----------



## morac

Normally a reboot while playing music is usually triggered by a corrupted mp3 file. I haven't had a music related reboot in a long time, but when TiVo Desktop first came out I had them on occasion. Granted I hardly ever listen to music on my TiVo and when I do it's usually via the Live365 app.


----------



## mitch2k2

morac said:


> Normally a reboot while playing music is usually triggered by a corrupted mp3 file. I haven't had a music related reboot in a long time, but when TiVo Desktop first came out I had them on occasion. Granted I hardly ever listen to music on my TiVo and when I do it's usually via the Live365 app.


I suppose that might be possible, except for the fact that this same collection plays fine through every other vehicle (mp3 player, PC media players, even worked fine for months and months in older Galleon versions). And, it happens every time, usually within 20 minutes, and I'm always playing tracks on random. That would be a whole heck of a lot of corrupt files.

I'll look into J-River. Say it uses less memory than Galleon too, huh?


----------



## mitch2k2

ACraigL said:


> I use J River Media Center and it seems to work well for me. Uses less memory than Galleon (albeit does far less). It essentially replaces TiVoDesktop from a music and photos perspective.


Does J River MC display album art or otherwise have a player screen somewhat comparable to Galleon's?


----------



## Stormspace

Anyone had any luck installing this on Linux? I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 server.


----------



## windracer

Sure, I'm running it on Mandrake 10, no problems.

I just set up an Ubuntu 7.04 box the other day, but haven't had a chance to put Galleon on it yet. I'm still learning my way around a Debian-based distro (and having to use 'sudo' all the time).


----------



## renkablue

raianoat said:


> Get the latest version here.
> 
> Version 2.5.1:
> -
> * Fixed a screen saver bugit would consume all your CPU time on the PC
> * Updated Linux install Makefile to work in more cases/on more distributions
> 
> Known problems:
> * not all galleon skins in HD cover the screenuse tivo skins
> * still some layout glitches in HD
> * still some HD menu highlights are too big for text


I had trouble installing the Tivo Desktop software, conflict with something??, Tivo support only said to uninstall and reinstall. Saw posts about this software and I wondered if it is nearly the same as Tivo Desktop = if so, then I may try to download this to see if I get a conflict with it.
Please advise.


----------



## mitch2k2

FYI: turns out that the system drive on the wiggy Galleon installation was failing. I suppose that could have had more than a little to do with all the weirdness.

Now that it's been replaced and windows has been renistalled, I'll give it another shot and report back my findings.


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> I just set up an Ubuntu 7.04 box the other day, but haven't had a chance to put Galleon on it yet.


Got it running on Ubuntu. Here's how.


----------



## mitch2k2

Okay, fresh install on a new, faster hard drive, newly installed XP. And so far (only the second song playing as I write this), no reboot. But very strange blinking of the background image (the green background behind the player) from image to black, image to black, and so on. Freaky.

Also, still no luck getting the screen saver to rotate images according to what's playing (still gets stuck on first artist playing when the screen saver kicks in and then continues to fetch new images related to that artist, even though the music continues to move on from artist to artist). 

And just now, the screen saver looks like it smeared an image down the left quarter of the screen and then got stuck there. Just bars of color. And it's staying like that. 

And now, it quit and went to a blue screen, but is not displaying any error message (or anything else for that matter).

Jeez louise. This used to work without a hitch.


----------



## mitch2k2

And when it did just crap out, it took all my TiVo menus with it....hitting the TiVo button, for instance, brought up the orange background of the main TiVo menu, but there was nothing else there.


----------



## saberman

Sicklybutsexy said:


> Since the 9.0 update Galleon no longer works to transfer files onto the now playing list. It starts the transfer but won't finish it. Also, there is a folder issue now. This is true of the newest Galleon release and of the prior one. It seems tivo has screwed us again


I asked TiVo's level 2 if they support their SDK and the answer was they only support TiVo desktop. (I actually think they delibertly made changes to confuse third party applications.)

I could not transfer files from my PC to my TiVo using the TiVo desktop until I upgraded from 2.3 to 2.5 so they definitely changed something because their own software didn't work. Of course there are still problems. For example, right now one of my S2 TiVos cannot see the PC at all. It can see the other TiVo but cannot list the files on it. OTOH, my PC can see the problem TiVo and is transferring -- very slowly -- recordings using TiVo desktop.

TiVo didn't only screw third party software -- they screwed their own. I suspect that the focus on the S3 (which wasn't transferring files anyway) prevented them from doing regression testing on file transfer between an S2 and a PC before releasing the latest version even though they are still selling S2s.


----------



## MisterWho

mitch2k2 said:



> And when it did just crap out, it took all my TiVo menus with it....hitting the TiVo button, for instance, brought up the orange background of the main TiVo menu, but there was nothing else there.


This (as well as Mitch2k2's previous post about the smear) just happened to me as well after playing music for approx. 15 minutes. This never happened under any previous galleon versions.

Ideas?


----------



## mitch2k2

MisterWho said:


> This (as well as Mitch2k2's previous post about the smear) just happened to me as well after playing music for approx. 15 minutes. This never happened under any previous galleon versions.


Sorry to hear you've got the same trouble, but man, am I happy to learn it's happened to someone other than me. I can't for the life of me figure out why it keeps happening, and my options without galleon all suck.

I suppose I could try and go back to 2.4....it wasn't ideal, but at least it worked. And that's a better option than the TiVo Desktop solution.


----------



## Chris Grant

mitch2k2 said:


> And when it did just crap out, it took all my TiVo menus with it....hitting the TiVo button, for instance, brought up the orange background of the main TiVo menu, but there was nothing else there.


Same thing happened to me with 2.5.1 after about 15 minutes. With no menu on screen to select a restart, I had to pull the plug. After the reboot, the menus were back to normal. However, Galleon isn't a viable application under these conditions! I removed it and went with the TiVo Desktop.

I've done some S/W development myself and I know issues like these can sneak in. I much prefer Galleon and will give it another go when the next version is available.

Chris


----------



## saberman

Chris Grant said:


> Same thing happened to me with 2.5.1 after about 15 minutes. With no menu on screen to select a restart, I had to pull the plug. After the reboot, the menus were back to normal. However, Galleon isn't a viable application under these conditions! I removed it and went with the TiVo Desktop.
> 
> I've done some S/W development myself and I know issues like these can sneak in. I much prefer Galleon and will give it another go when the next version is available.
> 
> Chris


The only reason I use galleon is for folder support. It is impossible to scroll through a few hundred files in one directory or linked directories. Actually, what is really stupid about the TiVo ToGo support for linked directories is that all of the files in the Linked directory are listed with the same name if the name corresponds to a group on the TiVo. So you can have 20 episodes of XYZ program and they all list as XYZ.

I did not believe that anyone in the TiVo ToGo development group uses TiVo ToGo on a PC. If they did they would have rewritten folder support on their own time.


----------



## Q2112

I upgraded to 2.5.1 The Galleon Service will not stay running. If I start it manually it only runs for 30 seconds. I have dsabled the Firewall and upgraded Java. Still Galleon will not connect to the server and the service will not stay running.

Please help.


----------



## s2kdave

Q2112 said:


> I upgraded to 2.5.1 The Galleon Service will not stay running. If I start it manually it only runs for 30 seconds. I have dsabled the Firewall and upgraded Java. Still Galleon will not connect to the server and the service will not stay running.
> 
> Please help.


If it only runs for 30 seconds, it's probably getting errors on startup and exiting. First thing I would do is check the logs.


----------



## Q2112

Here are the errors I am getting from guit.txt and log.txt. Does anyone know how to fix it?

from gui.txt:

2007-10-24 09:59:34,421 INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - Free Memory: 526272
2007-10-24 09:59:35,593 ERROR [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.jgoodies.plaf.plastic.PlasticXPLookAndFeel
2007-10-24 09:59:35,609 INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - Server address: localhost
2007-10-24 10:02:08,765 ERROR [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.rmi.ConnectIOException: non-JRMP server at remote endpoint: Could connect to server: localhost
2007-10-24 10:02:08,765 ERROR [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.lang.NullPointerException: Could not get apps from server: localhost
2007-10-24 10:02:13,703 ERROR [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.rmi.ConnectIOException: non-JRMP server at remote endpoint: Could connect to server: localhost
2007-10-24 10:02:13,703 ERROR [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.lang.NullPointerException: Could not retrieve current version from server: localhost
2007-10-24 10:04:00,109 INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - http.agent=Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)
2007-10-24 10:04:00,109 INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.runtime.name=Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition
2007-10-24 10:04:00,109 INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - sun.boot.library.path=C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin
2007-10-24 10:04:00,109 INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - java.vm.version=1.5.0_10-b03
2007-10-24 10:04:00,109 INFO [AWT-EventQueue-0] Galleon - apps=C:\Program Files\Galleon\lib\./../apps

from log.txt:

09:58:03,656 INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] HibernateUtil - Updating database schema version
09:58:05,015 WARN [WrapperListener_start_runner] JDBCExceptionReporter - SQL Error: 20000, SQLState: 42Z23
09:58:05,015 ERROR [WrapperListener_start_runner] JDBCExceptionReporter - Attempt to modify an identity column 'ID'. 
09:58:05,062 ERROR [WrapperListener_start_runner] AbstractFlushingEventListener - Could not synchronize database state with session
org.hibernate.exception.SQLGrammarException: could not insert: [org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Version]
at org.hibernate.exception.SQLStateConverter.convert(SQLStateConverter.java:67)
at org.hibernate.exception.JDBCExceptionHelper.convert(JDBCExceptionHelper.java:43)
at org.hibernate.persister.entity.AbstractEntityPersister.insert(AbstractEntityPersister.java:2267)
at org.hibernate.persister.entity.AbstractEntityPersister.insert(AbstractEntityPersister.java:2660)
at org.hibernate.action.EntityInsertAction.execute(EntityInsertAction.java:56)
at org.hibernate.engine.ActionQueue.execute(ActionQueue.java:250)
at org.hibernate.engine.ActionQueue.executeActions(ActionQueue.java:234)
at org.hibernate.engine.ActionQueue.executeActions(ActionQueue.java:141)
at org.hibernate.event.def.AbstractFlushingEventListener.performExecutions(AbstractFlushingEventListener.java:298)
at org.hibernate.event.def.DefaultFlushEventListener.onFlush(DefaultFlushEventListener.java:27)
at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.flush(SessionImpl.java:1000)
at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.managedFlush(SessionImpl.java:338)
at org.hibernate.transaction.JDBCTransaction.commit(JDBCTransaction.java:106)
at org.lnicholls.galleon.database.HibernateUtil.updateVersion(HibernateUtil.java:141)
at org.lnicholls.galleon.database.HibernateUtil.updateSchema(HibernateUtil.java:176)
at org.lnicholls.galleon.server.Server.start(Server.java:307)
at org.lnicholls.galleon.server.ServiceWrapper.start(ServiceWrapper.java:47)
at org.tanukisoftware.wrapper.WrapperManager$12.run(WrapperManager.java:2788)
Caused by: java.sql.SQLException: Attempt to modify an identity column 'ID'. 
at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.SQLExceptionFactory.getSQLException(Unknown Source)
at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.Util.generateCsSQLException(Unknown Source)
at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.TransactionResourceImpl.wrapInSQLException(Unknown Source)
at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.TransactionResourceImpl.handleException(Unknown Source)
at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.EmbedConnection.handleException(Unknown Source)
at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.ConnectionChild.handleException(Unknown Source)
at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.EmbedPreparedStatement.<init>(Unknown Source)
at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.EmbedPreparedStatement20.<init>(Unknown Source)
at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.EmbedPreparedStatement30.<init>(Unknown Source)
at org.apache.derby.jdbc.Driver30.newEmbedPreparedStatement(Unknown Source)
at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.EmbedConnection.prepareStatement(Unknown Source)
at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.EmbedConnection.prepareStatement(Unknown Source)
at org.hibernate.jdbc.AbstractBatcher.getPreparedStatement(AbstractBatcher.java:505)
at org.hibernate.jdbc.AbstractBatcher.prepareStatement(AbstractBatcher.java:94)
at org.hibernate.jdbc.AbstractBatcher.prepareStatement(AbstractBatcher.java:87)
at org.hibernate.jdbc.AbstractBatcher.prepareBatchStatement(AbstractBatcher.java:222)
at org.hibernate.persister.entity.AbstractEntityPersister.insert(AbstractEntityPersister.java:2224)
... 15 more
09:58:05,062 ERROR [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - org.hibernate.exception.SQLGrammarException: could not insert: [org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Version]


----------



## s2kdave

try deleting the data directory, looks like the database is hosed. It will recreate it for you on startup.


----------



## mitch2k2

Hey Dave....any ideas about the reboots that myself and others have been experiencing?


----------



## s2kdave

not really, no.


----------



## mitch2k2

well, i gave up on my dream of nifty album art and went the J River MC route. Works flawlessly.


----------



## angel35

I cant get any new podcasts on Galleon. All i get is last weeks podcasts.How can i update podcasts??


----------



## txGeekGod

I've noticed that on Linux, it's extremely dependent on Java versions. I'm on an AMD 64 system and it works best using the emulation libraries. Still doesn't work well enough that I have moved from version 2.4.1, though.

Bill


----------



## MisterWho

Does anyone have any more insight into the problems mitch2k2, saberman, and myself have described?

Are we the only one with this problem?

Thanks.


----------



## angel35

angel35 said:


> I cant get any new podcasts on Galleon. All i get is last weeks podcasts.How can i update podcasts??


Im still not getting any new twit podcasts. Is any one having this problem??  Can any one help??


----------



## Scott8586

Hi All,
I've been playing with galleon 2.5.1 but I'm having a persistent problem with the database it uses, Apache Derby. It seems every time the wrapper wants to restart galleon, the database is not cleanly shutdown because the lock files, dbex.lck and db.lck are left behind (in data/galleon). I include the exception below... I'm admittedly running a slightly odd system, (NetBSD 3.0_STABLE, Java: sun-jre15-5.0.6 under linux emulation), but mostly it works except for the known bugs (GoBack craps out at about 2Mb, etc).

It's easy (for me) to make this happen, just connect with the gui.sh make a change then exit: the wrapper attempts to restart galleon, and fails.

Has anyone else seen the database lock files left behind?

Thanks for any help.



Code:


14:20:59,524  INFO [WrapperListener_start_runner] NetworkServerManager - Creating Database Network Server
14:21:01,177 ERROR [WrapperListener_start_runner] NetworkServerManager - Derby Network server could not be created
java.sql.SQLException: Failed to start database 'galleon', see the next exception for details.
        at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.SQLExceptionFactory.getSQLException(Unknown Source)
        at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.Util.newEmbedSQLException(Unknown Source)
        at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.Util.newEmbedSQLException(Unknown Source)
        at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.Util.generateCsSQLException(Unknown Source)
        at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.EmbedConnection.newSQLException(Unknown Source)
        at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.EmbedConnection.bootDatabase(Unknown Source)
        at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.EmbedConnection.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.EmbedConnection30.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at org.apache.derby.jdbc.Driver30.getNewEmbedConnection(Unknown Source)
        at org.apache.derby.jdbc.InternalDriver.connect(Unknown Source)
        at org.apache.derby.jdbc.AutoloadedDriver.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
        at org.lnicholls.galleon.database.NetworkServerManager.testDatabase(NetworkServerManager.java:175)
        at org.lnicholls.galleon.database.NetworkServerManager.initialize(NetworkServerManager.java:97)
        at org.lnicholls.galleon.server.Server.start(Server.java:303)
        at org.lnicholls.galleon.server.ServiceWrapper.start(ServiceWrapper.java:47)
        at org.tanukisoftware.wrapper.WrapperManager$12.run(WrapperManager.java:2788)
14:21:01,182 ERROR [WrapperListener_start_runner] Server - java.sql.SQLException: Failed to start database 'galleon', see the next exception for details.


----------



## windracer

Scott8586 said:


> but mostly it works except for the known bugs (GoBack craps out at about 2Mb, etc).


Galleon 2.5.2 was just released, which according to the release notes fixes the GoBack problem.

As for your database issues, the database is "expendable." You can delete it and Galleon will regenerate it as needed. So, try shutting down Galleon, removing everything under the data folder, and then start it again. That will force a database re-build and maybe solve your problem.


----------



## Scott8586

windracer said:


> As for your database issues, the database is "expendable." You can delete it and Galleon will regenerate it as needed. So, try shutting down Galleon, removing everything under the data folder, and then start it again. That will force a database re-build and maybe solve your problem.


Thanks, I tried that, but it didn't change the behavior. I will try version 2.5.2 to see if that makes a difference...


----------



## ldudek

Guys, I'm trying to figure out what this Galleon is. It seems popular but why do I want it.

I transfer my files using TiVo Desktop. Is this faster?
I don't really look much at podcast. Is this what Galleon really is for?

Since the S3 recently got Tivo2go I'm very much a newbie at some of this stuff. I found Tivo Playlist to be excellent for playing avi files.

Maybe I just don't get it.


----------



## Tico

ldudek said:


> Guys, I'm trying to figure out what this Galleon is. It seems popular but why do I want it.
> 
> I transfer my files using TiVo Desktop. Is this faster?
> I don't really look much at podcast. Is this what Galleon really is for?
> 
> Since the S3 recently got Tivo2go I'm very much a newbie at some of this stuff. I found Tivo Playlist to be excellent for playing avi files.
> 
> Maybe I just don't get it.


I don't find Galleon any faster... However all the extra perks are great..

I can check my email on my tivo with it.

Get more detailed weather

Check and Modify my Netflix account.

Schedule transfers from thee Tivo to my PC from the Tivo instead of having to go to my PC..

Plus Many More:

Movies

The Movies app allows you view local movie theater listings.
ToGo

The ToGo app allows you to control the ToGo feature directly from the TiVo recorder instead of using the TiVo desktop software on the PC.
Weather

The Weather app displays the current weather conditions, 5 day forecast, local radar image, national radar image, local forecast text, and any weather alerts.
Music

The Music app allows you to browse MP3 files using the file system folders.
Music Organizer

The Organizer imports MP3 files from a list of directories, reads their tags and then categorizes the files based on their tags.
Shoutcast

The Shoutcast app allows you to listen to online radio streams based on their favorite genres.
Podcasting

The Podcasting app allows you to subscribe and listen to your favorite podcasts.
Photos

The Photos app allows you to browse image files using the file system folders and iPhoto albums.
HDPhotos

The HDPhotos app configures, downloads, and runs the TiVo HD Photos 2.0 application as a separate server on your computer.
RSS

The RSS app allows you to view their favorite RSS feeds.
Email

The Email app allows you to read your email.
Internet

The Internet app allows you to view images from the internet such as webcams.
iTunes

The iTunes app allows you to play your iTunes playlists on your TiVo.
Playlists

The Playlists app allows you to play your favorite .m3u and .pls playlists.
Desktop

The Desktop app provides a live view of your PC desktop.
Internet Slideshows

The Internet Slideshows app allows you to view phots from RSS feeds.
Videocasting

The Videocasting app allows you to subscribe and view your favorite videocasts and videoblogs.
Upcoming

The Upcoming app allows you browse upcoming events in your location.
Jukebox

The Jukebox app allows you to create a dynamic playlist.
Traffic

The Traffic app allows you view local traffic conditions.
Jabber

The Jabber app allows you to chat on the Jabber messenging service.


----------



## wgw

I can't get it to work on Windows XP. All I get is a repeating window that says Connecting to server. Firewall is off.


----------



## windracer

Tico said:


> I don't find Galleon any faster... However all the extra perks are great..


It also runs on Linux ... which is a plus for me.


----------



## lrhorer

windracer said:


> It also runs on Linux ... which is a plus for me.


Absolutely, and because the user (or at least an administrator) has full control of Linux, the server can actually be run as  service. TiVo Desktop requires someone to be logged in in order for the Desktop to work. It's also much easier to manage folders both for video and particularly for music using Galleon under Linux.


----------



## DrWho453

I can't get Galleon to work. I have it installed on my laptop running Windows Vista home premium. It sees the tivo address and will list both tivos when running the server test. Both tivos will see the galleon apps. When trying to access the apps, the tivo will sit for 3-5 minutes and then come back with an HTTP communication error saying it could not communicate with the HTTP server. When I click on the music player from the file menu and try to configure it with either the classic player or the winamp player and press ok, it says that it can not find the server and to make sure it is up and running. I have tried disabling the windows firewall as well as making sure the galleon server is running but I still get the same error. 

I tried to post on the galleon forum but they are running some kind of blacklist program which for some reason is blocking me from being able to register and the email that is listed to send feedback is invalid and won't go through so I am hoping someone here can help. 

Thanks


----------



## lrhorer

DrWho453 said:


> I can't get Galleon to work. I have it installed on my laptop running Windows Vista home premium.


Whenever possible I don't do windows and I certainly don't do Vista, so I don't think I can help much. The only thing I can suggest is check your firewall, and if that doiesn't help look into your logs and then if that doesn't help bring up Ethereal or some other network sniffer.



DrWho453 said:


> I have tried disabling the windows firewall as well as making sure the galleon server is running but I still get the same error.


It wouldn't surprise me if Vista had some soft of funky security code which prevents such transfers even if the firewall is disabled. 'Like I said, try the logs and a sniffer.


----------



## TiVo Steve

First time to use Galleon since this summer. I only wanted to use it for Shoutcast. On my S2 Sony SVR3000, when I select a station, the "time bar" at the bottom is VERY messed up... it smears off the bottom of the screen!
Any thoughts?
WinXP Pro SP2 (fresh install just for TiVo). Wired connection. TIA

Just tried an older version (2.3.0). Same problem with the "progress bar" at the bottom... it is likely something with the _fantastic 9.1 downgrade_.

More info: I put Audio Faucet on a different computer that has never had any TiVo apps on it, and the progress indicator bar smears off the screen too! Definitely something related to 9.1.


----------



## mohanman

Hey guys, I am a noobie to tivo. So far I love it. Will Galleon work on a series 3? Does it need to be hacked, or will it work with unhacked devices? Thanks, will do more searches too.
Mo


----------



## windracer

Yes, Galleon works with the S3 and THD boxes. The latest version even has some basic HD interface upgrades to make it look nicer on those boxes. No hacking required.


----------



## lrhorer

It also works right alongside TiVo Desktop and pyTiVo if you want to install all three and compare their features.


----------



## mohanman

Can any of the programs do this: backup movies to the pc, and be accessible to bring back to the tivo via the tivo's interface? I am trying to work with galleon but can't seem to get it to work right. Also, can you view video podcasts with one of the above mentioned programs?
Thanks
Mo


----------



## renkablue

windracer said:


> The Videocasting app in Galleon isn't meant for sending video files (like Divx) back to the TiVo. It was originally meant to pull video podcasts through RSS feeds. I never got it to work either. For now you could use TiVo.Net or pyTiVo in conjunction with Galleon.


Where is Tivo.net -?


----------



## mohanman

I like Galleon so far, but I am a mac user. I don't want to use it via XP parallels. I downloaded the mac version, but I can't get it to work. It keeps saying connecting to server, and then failed. Then when I try to select preferences so I an correctly identify the server, it still keeps trying to connect and fails without giving me the option of going through the preferences.
Anyone have any ideas?
Thanks
Mo


----------



## libertyboy

I am new to TiVo as well. I just purchased a THD box. Bottom line is that the wife wants to use it to play music through the TV. She would like to "create a playlist" and then kick it off via the TiVo remote.

I have Windows 200x Server and RH linux servers running on my home network. I absolutely hate that simple desktop app that TiVo provides. I want a real solution that runs as a service. I have a couple of questions I am hoping you experts can help me with.

1) I assume I can create playlists and have them in my music folder(s) somewhere using a desktop app that can run from the laptop she uses. (Windows Media Player? Other? ...recommendations would be great if you have preferences. I just absolutely hate iTunes and want to completely avoid that)

2) Do you have a recommendation over the linux or Windows Server build? (hahaha, I can only guess what kind of response I'm going to get from the linux fans) Seriously, what you think would be the most stable and easiest to maintain.

3) Here's a big one to me. SOUND FILE FORMATs. Maybe I'm opinionated, but I am not a fan of MP3 file quality as much as MP4 and have been moving my (albeit small) music library over to it. Am I hosed? I have both in my library and I've removed all of the DRM info from the licensed files I've purchased to provide me the flexibility of playing on my multiple devices, so that will not be an issue.

4) I have also been developing a non-tivo video library that I would just love to access with this as well. Most of the video files I have are in .avi format, but using a fairly recent codec.

I'm super excited to check this out and want to congratulate you all on your fine work and efforts. Thanks!!


----------



## morac

I can answer number 3. By MP4 I'm assuming you meant AAC (since MP4 is a video format). Galleon cannot play AAC files. TiVo Desktop can if you install Dan203's TiVo Desktop Universal Audio Plug-in, but that only works in Windows.

For 4, there are a number of programs that can convert to and stream video files to the TiVo. TiVo Desktop Plus (which costs $25) can only convert DiVx and XVid formatted avi files (as well as mov, wmv and mp4 files). Other programs like TiVo.Net and PyTiVo can convert nearly any video file, but they have some issues with the latest TiVo software.


----------



## wmcbrine

The only issue I'm aware of with pyTivo is that folders don't work for video. But they don't work in Tivo Desktop, either, unless you count flattening the directory hierarchy as "working".

Re question 3, the Tivo itself can only handle MP3, so anything else has to be transcoded; so, ultimately you can't escape MP3 quality.

Re question 1, Tivo Desktop handles playlists in .M3U, .PLS, .ASX or .B4S form, as does pyTivo with my "music-playlists" version of the music module. I don't know about Galleon, but I'd guess that it does too. These formats are pretty standard, but I don't have any software recommendations for you. (I've been making them by hand; they're simple text files.)


----------



## renkablue

windracer said:


> Yes, Galleon works with the S3 and THD boxes. The latest version even has some basic HD interface upgrades to make it look nicer on those boxes. No hacking required.


 I had used the Galleon file once, but the last time I installed it, I had mucho problems. Had to delete this app and install Tivo Desktop. I certainly like the playing of my music from Galleon better. I have a new TIVO HD - would that be my problem with Galleon?
The TIVO would indicate it with the computer ICON, but I couldn't access the music folders or video. I could have set up something wrong. I thought also that it was because I installed the Galleon newer version.


----------



## libertyboy

Morac and Wmcbrine, many thanks. Good tips and I appreciate the knowledge.

Sound file format:
So, I'm gathering that you folks are just making everything MP3 and not using AAC (yes, you are right in that is what I was referring to; I erroneously thought you could refer to those as MP4s). Would you say I am best suited to just keep everything in MP3 formats?

Playlists:
Hmmm, regarding the playlists, I didn't think TiVo Desktop could handle it from what I read. I sicked it on my folder and it didn't pick up my test one.

Video:
That's pretty cool about xvid. That's what I believe most of the .avi files I have are encoded with. Some are divx I suppose. I just assumed because of the lack of problems I've read about with simple audio features that they'd be lacking in this, too. I have no problem buying the Pro edition if that will get me what I want to do.

Desktop vs. Galleon:
However, I just can't stand the fact that I have to install this on something other than my server where the files are located. It's both inefficient and error prone. Do you folks know if you can get the Pro version to work with Win 2K or 2K3 server at least?

Again, many thanks to you all!


----------



## xboard07

I just installed Galleon today and I am loving it for music and being able to transfer video to my PC from the Tivo vs. doing it on the PC end like with Tivo Desktop. I am on a wired connection so that eliminated some potential issues. I set up the weather and Shoutcast as well.

For video I like the transcoding feature of Tivo Desktop better because I have mostly xvid files on my PC. The lack of a folder view sucks big time! I have way too many videos to have them all in one list. Tivo messed up big time on that one. Either that was an oversight or they just don't care that someone may have to scroll through a couple hundred videos.


----------



## wmcbrine

libertyboy said:


> Hmmm, regarding the playlists, I didn't think TiVo Desktop could handle it from what I read.


It does (within limits).



> _I sicked it on my folder and it didn't pick up my test one._


Post it.


----------



## libertyboy

I was using Windows Media Player, which was my problem. I downloaded WinAmp and created an .m3u and it worked beautiful.

I played around a bit. I created the file and just had 3 files in it for my test and started TiVo playing it. I then added files to the playlist, resaved it and TiVo's next song reflected the change. Apparently, TiVo re-reads the playlist after each song is over instead of reading it all in and playing from memory. I like that.


----------



## morac

libertyboy said:


> Sound file format:
> So, I'm gathering that you folks are just making everything MP3 and not using AAC (yes, you are right in that is what I was referring to; I erroneously thought you could refer to those as MP4s). Would you say I am best suited to just keep everything in MP3 formats?


With the new DRM free push going on these days it seems like most stuff is in MP3 format anyway so you might as well use it since that is the only format the TiVo can play. I will note AAC is a better compression format and you need a higher bitrate MP3 file to match the sound quality of a lower bitrate AAC file. So if you are ripping things yourself you still might want to go AAC.

If you have audio files already in other formats, you can use a number of programs to transcode to mp3 on the fly and stream the mp3 to the TiVO (for example using the TDAUP plugin I previously mentioned).


----------



## morac

libertyboy said:


> I was using Windows Media Player, which was my problem. I downloaded WinAmp and created an .m3u and it worked beautiful.


If you use Windows Media Player's library feature, I'd recommend installing the TiVo Windows Media Library Support plugin. This let's you browse your WMP library on your TiVo (including Artist, Albums, etc). It works very well when combined with the TDUAP plugin.

Galleon has something similar that let's you browse the iTunes library if you use that, though it can only stream mp3 files.


----------



## lrhorer

libertyboy said:


> I am new to TiVo as well. I just purchased a THD box. Bottom line is that the wife wants to use it to play music through the TV. She would like to "create a playlist" and then kick it off via the TiVo remote.
> 
> I have Windows 200x Server and RH linux servers running on my home network.


Galleon runs great under Linux, and creating playlists is really simple. Just create one or more directories as repositories for your music files. I personally have 5 of them - 3 stars, 4 stars, 5 stars, Classical, and Christmas. The create a directory for each playlist and create hard links to all the files you want in the playlist in the directory. Select the directory from the TiVo and press <Play>. That's it! You could easily automate the process for your family by creating a fairly simple tcl or Expect script to build the playlists.



Syrinx2112 said:


> I absolutely hate that simple desktop app that TiVo provides. I want a real solution that runs as a service.


Me, too. That's why I recommend Galleon or pyTiVo.



Syrinx2112 said:


> 1) I assume I can create playlists and have them in my music folder(s) somewhere using a desktop app that can run from the laptop she uses.


No, I think you'll have to roll your own, or perhaps have one of the people in the conference write one for you. I wrote a simple script to automatically create some "canned" playlists:

cd "/Backup/Music/Good & Better"
rm -f *
cd "/Backup/Music/Very Good & Better"
rm -f *

cd "/Backup/Music/3 Stars"
ln --target-directory="/Backup/Music/Good & Better" *
cd "/Backup/Music/4 Stars"
ln --target-directory="/Backup/Music/Good & Better" *
ln --target-directory="/Backup/Music/Very Good & Better" *
cd "/Backup/Music/5 Stars"
ln --target-directory="/Backup/Music/Good & Better" *
ln --target-directory="/Backup/Music/Very Good & Better" *​
This creates a playlist consisting of music rated 4 stars or better and one consisting of music rated 3 stars or better.

There is a Playlist feature in Galleon, but I don't know how she would use it from a laptop running Windows. On the other hand, since Galleon uses a separate GUI and server, it might be possible to run the client on her laptop with the server on your Linux box. That, or maybe you could use an X server utility like Exceed or Xming to export the GUI to her laptop.



libertyboy said:


> 2) Do you have a recommendation over the linux or Windows Server build? (hahaha, I can only guess what kind of response I'm going to get from the linux fans) Seriously, what you think would be the most stable and easiest to maintain.


I haven't tried pyTiVo under Linux and I also haven't tried its music application, so I really can't say for certain concerning pyTiVo. TiVo Desktop of course only works under Windows, unless someone has gotten it to work under Wine. Since you want a service, Linux is your only choice, and TiVo Desktop is not an option. That said, I've had issues with every one of the products, but in general the problems are much easier to fix under Linux. The terms "stable" and "Windows" are generally speaking mutually exclusive.



libertyboy said:


> 3) Here's a big one to me. SOUND FILE FORMATs. Maybe I'm opinionated, but I am not a fan of MP3 file quality as much as MP4 and have been moving my (albeit small) music library over to it. Am I hosed?


I haven't investigated this. I would check the documentation, if I were you. I suspect not, but an application like WinAMP should be able to easily batch convert all your files for use on the TiVo. I do not use the same library for my Windows workstations I do for the TiVo, myself.



libertyboy said:


> 4) I have also been developing a non-tivo video library that I would just love to access with this as well. Most of the video files I have are in .avi format, but using a fairly recent codec.


Galleon does not transcode, but pyTiVo does. Consequently, pyTiVo can transfer a .avi video directly, but Galleon cannot. I just transferred a .avi file I created a couple of years ago using pyTivo with no problems, but to do so with Galleon I had to save the video as a .mpg file, rather than a .avi. If you use Galleon for your transfers to the TiVo, you'll need to transcode first unless the file is recognized natively by the TiVo.


----------



## lrhorer

wmcbrine said:


> The only issue I'm aware of with pyTivo is that folders don't work for video. But they don't work in Tivo Desktop, either, unless you count flattening the directory hierarchy as "working".


There's a fairly significant bug when using folders in Galleon (the developers think the bug may be in the TiVo HME code, and my investigations suggest they may be correct) and one extremely minor one, but that said, no HME app handles folders better than Galleon. To put it more simply, one can use and manage folders when using Galleon. I do.



wmcbrine said:


> Re question 1, Tivo Desktop handles playlists in .M3U, .PLS, .ASX or .B4S form, as does pyTivo with ... I don't know about Galleon, but I'd guess that it does too. These formats are pretty standard, but I don't have any software recommendations for you. (I've been making them by hand; they're simple text files.)


In his case, I think the trick is going to be creating the playlist on the Windows laptop and having it available on the server. That's going to require some manual intervention. Depending on how many playlists she makes adn how often she changes them, he may just be able to create them himself manually on t he server from her list. If it were me, I think I would either write an Expect script or use Xming to export the application from the Linux server to the laptop.


----------



## lrhorer

Oh, I just now recalled, Galleon does have the ability to install a video conversion routine for its GoBack feature. I haven't used it, but there is a check box to convert the video before sending it back. Unless all the files are to be of a single type, what probably needs to be done here is create a batch file which checks the video type and then transcodes the file if necessary on the fly. I haven't looked into any details, however.


----------



## libertyboy

lrhorer, I really enjoyed the feedback you've provided. I am going to research every piece of this.

Can't tell you how much I appreciate it.

I just installed the Windows Server for Galleon and I am going to install the Linux server build this week to compare. I like what I see already except for ths issue of non-MP3 support. (I can't use a lot of my collection) ...that being said, I think I'm one of the only weird ones out there using newer codecs than MP3 uses. ...painful.

Get this, I just got the new iPod that plays video yesterday. Now, I am going to play with the ToGo-ish features.


----------



## Bruce Kuhn

Okay,

I am having some Galleon Issues. I thought I knew the fix for it, but that does not seem to work now. I need to know if I am doing something wrong, or if the latest versions of Tivo software have messed up Galleon.

I used Galleon for Grouping my movies into folders. When running, my GoBack feature shows "Movies" at the bottom of my now playing list. On my Nas, I have a movies directory, with sub-directories for Action, Comedy, etc. When I pick movies from the now playing list, I see all of my sub directories. But, they all show (0) movies in each directory. If I turn off grouping on my Tivo, all the movies show up in one list, and I can transfer them. I had this happen years ago, and the fix was to create a empty directory. But, that is not working now either. 

So, does this still work with Galleon 2.5.2, and the latest Tivo software?? Or, is there some new trick to have the groups show up properly again??

THANKS,
Bruce


----------



## saberman

I have a movie sub directory that has 182 video files of which 151 are .tivo and the rest are .mpg. When looking at the list from the TiVo (Series 2) it takes over 12 seconds to scroll from one page to the next.

I have another vidoe sub directory that has 251 .mpg files and scrolling from one page to the next is almost instantaneous.

I don't want to convert all of the .tivo files to .mpg. Is there any other way to speed up scrolling through the sub directory with the .tivo files?


----------



## saberman

Bruce Kuhn said:


> Okay,
> 
> I am having some Galleon Issues. I thought I knew the fix for it, but that does not seem to work now. I need to know if I am doing something wrong, or if the latest versions of Tivo software have messed up Galleon.
> 
> I used Galleon for Grouping my movies into folders. When running, my GoBack feature shows "Movies" at the bottom of my now playing list. On my Nas, I have a movies directory, with sub-directories for Action, Comedy, etc. When I pick movies from the now playing list, I see all of my sub directories. But, they all show (0) movies in each directory. If I turn off grouping on my Tivo, all the movies show up in one list, and I can transfer them. I had this happen years ago, and the fix was to create a empty directory. But, that is not working now either.
> 
> So, does this still work with Galleon 2.5.2, and the latest Tivo software?? Or, is there some new trick to have the groups show up properly again??
> 
> THANKS,
> Bruce


Are you going through the Galleon view or the TiVo Desktop view? If you have both running you will see two connections to your PC. You description appears to be what you get if you use the TiVo Desktop connection.

From the TiVo did yoy try to open one of the sub-directories that show (0) movies? The movies should be there. Just the count shown for the sub directory is wrong.


----------



## mattack

mohanman said:


> I like Galleon so far, but I am a mac user. I don't want to use it via XP parallels. I downloaded the mac version, but I can't get it to work. It keeps saying connecting to server, and then failed. Then when I try to select preferences so I an correctly identify the server, it still keeps trying to connect and fails without giving me the option of going through the preferences.
> Anyone have any ideas?


I have exactly this same problem. I have also tried running the Server as well as the other app.. All it ever wants to do is connect to the server, but it never lets me set up the server.


----------



## Bruce Kuhn

saberman said:


> Are you going through the Galleon view or the TiVo Desktop view? If you have both running you will see two connections to your PC. You description appears to be what you get if you use the TiVo Desktop connection.
> 
> From the TiVo did yoy try to open one of the sub-directories that show (0) movies? The movies should be there. Just the count shown for the sub directory is wrong.


I am running Galleon only, Tivo Desktop has been removed using the Tivo clean tool. From the Now Playing list, I see the name that I gave my path in GoBack on Galleon. In the directory that I point to, I have a few sub directories. In each sub directory, I have several mpg files (not .tivo).

When I select the path from Now Playing, I see all the sub directories with (0) behind each directory name. When I select a directory, it tells me there are no files in the folder. Now, if I press enter on my Tivo remote, and turn "Groups" off on my Tivo, I then see ALL the files in ALL directories listed alphabetically. I can select them, and they transfer fine. So, I know Tivo can find the path, and files just fine. And, the files are the correct format, because they transfer and play. I just can't see the files when I have groups on. I want to see the files in each directory, and not one long list.

Bruce


----------



## windracer

Bruce Kuhn said:


> When I select a directory, it tells me there are no files in the folder.


I hadn't used GoBack in Galleon for a while so I turned it back on and am seeing the same behavior ... all the sub-folders are empty. This could be another manifestation of the sub-folder issue introduced in the 8.3 software that was causing problems for third-party programs like pyTivo and TiVo.Net.


----------



## Bruce Kuhn

windracer said:


> I hadn't used GoBack in Galleon for a while so I turned it back on and am seeing the same behavior ... all the sub-folders are empty. This could be another manifestation of the sub-folder issue introduced in the 8.3 software that was causing problems for third-party programs like pyTivo and TiVo.Net.


Hi Jeremy,

It has been a while. So, if you are no longer using Galleon, are you using another program to do the same thing?? Before all the latest software upgrades, I could pick a line on my Now Playing list that said "TV Shows". Once in there, I could pick a show, and that screen would give me the seasons. That is the same directory structure they are stored in. I have lost that ability in Galleon with the new Tivo software, and I would like to get it back somehow. I don't mind using a program other than Galleon.

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## windracer

I only use Galleon for the Music (iTunes), Photos, Weather, and ToGo apps. I use pyTivo (see my sig) for sending video back to the TiVo. It supports sub-folders, metadata, etc. There are music and photo plugins for pyTivo as well, but I still prefer Galleon's functionality in those areas (especially the iTunes Library integration).


----------



## ajayabb

Getting "Save Error" on TTG. I can pull up all the shows but when I attempt to save selected show, I get an error. Any ideas


----------



## windracer

Any more detail in the log.txt or gui.txt files?


----------



## ajayabb

I will pull them when I get home and post, thanks


----------



## ajayabb

windracer said:


> Any more detail in the log.txt or gui.txt files?


FWIW A reboot of both tivos fixed the problem


----------



## tivoq

Can gui.sh and the galleon server be run on different linux machines? I didn't see how to tell gui.sh where the galleon server was running.


----------



## windracer

Yes.

http://galleon.sourceforge.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=80&Itemid=47



> It is possible to remotely configure Galleon. Simply append the IP address of the PC running Galleon to the command to launch the configuration GUI.


----------



## doconeill

I'm trying to move to Galleon 2.5.2 from 2.3.0 on my Linux box (Fedora 6). I've got it installed, but whenever I run it, an exception is thrown and the configure.xml file in /etc/galleon is truncated to zero length.

The exception is:
INFO | jvm 1 | Exception in thread "JmDNS.SocketListener" 
INFO | jvm 1 | java.lang.NullPointerException
INFO | jvm 1 | at javax.jmdns.DNSRecord$Service.<init>(Unknown Source)
INFO | jvm 1 | at javax.jmdns.DNSIncoming.<init>(Unknown Source)
INFO | jvm 1 | at javax.jmdns.JmDNS$SocketListener.run(Unknown Source)
INFO | jvm 1 | at java.lang.Thread.run(libgcj.so.7rh)
INFO | jvm 1 | Exception in thread "JmDNS.ServiceResolver" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: method java.io.Writer.append with signature (Ljava.lang.CharSequenceLjava.io.Writer; was not found.
INFO | jvm 1 | at org.lnicholls.galleon.util.ScreenSaverConfiguration.save(ScreenSaverConfiguration.java:38)
INFO | jvm 1 | at org.lnicholls.galleon.util.Configurator.save(Configurator.java:917)
...

It seems that the problem with java.io.Writer is the biggest issue, causing the config file to be wiped out, but for the life of me I can't figure out why. I've tried two different JVMs (1.5.0_13 and 1.5.0_15).

Various google searches has turned up nothing like this.

Any ideas? I need the fix to get around the 2GB file limit...


----------



## windracer

I'm using java 1.6.0_03-b05 on Ubuntu with Galleon 2.5.2. Not sure if upgrading your JRE would help or not.


----------



## doconeill

windracer said:


> I'm using java 1.6.0_03-b05 on Ubuntu with Galleon 2.5.2. Not sure if upgrading your JRE would help or not.


Actually, I did figure it out...its the "wrapper" program...I had to figure out how to tell IT where the JVM was, since it ignores $JAVA_HOME.

Once I got it running on a 1.5 JVM, it worked fine.


----------



## windracer

Ah, the wrapper. Should have thought of that.

Glad you got it working ...


----------



## Crrink

After upgrading to from Tivo Desktop 2.4a to 2.5x then 2.6 my Galleon PC entry on the TiVo broke.
I always used it because it allows you to use the folder directory structure on your PC when viewing from your TiVo, but after upgrading when I'd click on the PC icon on my TiVo I'd go into the folder list and the TiVo would hang...sort of. 99% of remote directions would be met with the "Bong" sound, but I found out by accident that if you were persistent, it would receive a code properly every now and then. 
Needless to say it was too tedious to use that way, so I downgraded back to 2.4a and am back in business with Galleon's folders.

I didn't see anybody else mention this in this thread, and a quick google search didn't turn up anything easier. Anybody have any ideas? It certainly won't be th end of the world if I have to stay with 2.4a, but I had been considering trying TiVo Desktop Plus, as well as hoping that 2.61 dealt with the memory leak issue better than 2.4a does.

Anyway, I'd love to get the new version to play nice with Galleon if possible, so I'd appreciate any suggestions you guys might have.

Thanks.


----------



## lrhorer

Crrink said:


> when I'd click on the PC icon on my TiVo I'd go into the folder list and the TiVo would hang...sort of. 99% of remote directions would be met with the "Bong" sound


No, I've never seen that problem in relation to Galleon. I've had a TiVo go very sluggish the way you describe just before it auto-rebooted, sometimes accompanied by a GSOD, but never in any sort of relation to Galleon. I've used several different versions on several different platforms.



Crrink said:


> Anyway, I'd love to get the new version to play nice with Galleon if possible, so I'd appreciate any suggestions you guys might have.


My main suggestion is to run it under Linux. Once you get it working, it's a lot easier to administer, and it can run as a service.


----------



## kpdillon

Guys, great thread... I am having problems transferring files from my PC to TIVO since upgrading to 2.6.1. Download die. If I downgrade to 2.5.1 files cannot be viewed. So I found Galleon and it's working great however it can't see my avi files. How are you guys dealing with Avi files? Do I have to run pytivo or Desktop 2.6.1 alongside with Galleon or is there a work-around... I'd rather not have to convert every avi file to mpeg...

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## windracer

Galleon is only going to work with .TiVo and plain MPEG-2 files. There may be a way to get this working through the Videocasting app, but you need to send the video through ffmpeg to be converted. 

So I just use Galleon for the iTunes, Photos, and Weather apps and use pyTiVo for ToGo and GoBack.


----------



## kpdillon

Thanks for the quick response. I installed Python, like you - thanks for the suggestion. How do you use Python to move files from the Tivo back to the PC via the Tivo interface?


----------



## windracer

You can't (which _is_ a cool feature of Galleon). In the latest build of pyTiVo they've added TTG support, but you need to use the admin/web interface. Point your browser to http://{IP address of box running pyTivo}:9032 and go from there.

Worse case you can leave ToGo on in Galleon and just use pyTiVo for sending video back.


----------



## kpdillon

Gotcha, thanks... It's a shame it can't be all in one... I really like how Galleon handles things, if only it worked for avi files.... oh well... Still better than the Tivo Desktop software...


----------



## nrc

I originally had an older version of Galleon running on my desktop system. At that time it showed two entries for Galleon in my Now Playing list - one for Tivo2Go and one for GoBack. When I updated to 2.5.1 it wasn't working at all so I put it aside since I wanted to set the whole thing up on a home server anyway.

Now I've installed 2.5.1 on my home server (FC7) and it's working but I don't see an entry for TiVo2Go in the NowPlaying screen. I have a GoBack entry in Now Playing and I have the TTG HME app is working so I can move things back and forth. Just wondering if there's supposed to be an entry for TTG.

Is there any reason I can't just point TTG and GoBack to the same directory?


----------



## saberman

lrhorer said:


> My main suggestion is to run it under Linux. Once you get it working, it's a lot easier to administer, and it can run as a service.


Galleon runs as a service under Windows XP as well.


----------



## lrhorer

I don't think I was aware of this. Oh, well, for me it is no matter. My server runs Linux, and it isn't going to change.


----------



## lrhorer

Hey s2kdave,

Is there anything new on the Galleon front or it's horizon? The PyTiVo folks have been able to partially work around the folders bug in 9.x, and I was wondering if anyone would like to take that on for Galleon? The pyTiVo metafile utility is also very handy. I sure would love it if galleon had those. Not that pyTivo isn't a great program, but I do otherwise prefer Galleon's Go Back handling, and it seems to be just a hair faster, too. The other features of pyTiVo don't interest me as much, and if Galleon handled folders better and supported metafiles, I would definitely use Galleon exclusively.

I know you've said Galleon development is a pain, but I for one would be happy to chip in some scratch toward a new release. Perhaps others might, as well. At the very least I find Galleon to be a great utility, and I hate to see it languish.


----------



## lrhorer

nrc said:


> Now I've installed 2.5.1 on my home server (FC7) and it's working but I don't see an entry for TiVo2Go in the NowPlaying screen.


It's not in NowPlaying. The Galleon apps are under an entry in the "Downloads, Movies, and More" menu. It's name will be whatever name you set up for the Name field in the Server Properties window.



nrc said:


> I have a GoBack entry in Now Playing and I have the TTG HME app is working so I can move things back and forth.


I don't think I follow you.



nrc said:


> Just wondering if there's supposed to be an entry for TTG.


Not in Now Playing, no. There is under the sub-menus of the "Downloads, Movies, and More" menu.



nrc said:


> Is there any reason I can't just point TTG and GoBack to the same directory?


None at all. It's what I do whenever I use Galleon's Go Back feature. Right now I have it disabled.


----------



## s2kdave

lrhorer said:


> Hey s2kdave,
> 
> Is there anything new on the Galleon front or it's horizon? The PyTiVo folks have been able to partially work around the folders bug in 9.x, and I was wondering if anyone would like to take that on for Galleon? The pyTiVo metafile utility is also very handy. I sure would love it if galleon had those. Not that pyTivo isn't a great program, but I do otherwise prefer Galleon's Go Back handling, and it seems to be just a hair faster, too. The other features of pyTiVo don't interest me as much, and if Galleon handled folders better and supported metafiles, I would definitely use Galleon exclusively.
> 
> I know you've said Galleon development is a pain, but I for one would be happy to chip in some scratch toward a new release. Perhaps others might, as well. At the very least I find Galleon to be a great utility, and I hate to see it languish.


I have no plans to work on Galleon and I haven't heard if johnkohl is doing any work on it. I personally don't really even use Galleon much at all so my motivation right now to work on it is pretty close to none. I use pytivo for sending videos to my tivo and my netflix app and that's about it. The only other thing I might use would be the music app in galleon. It's certainly possibly to do the same fixes that pytivo does for folders and metadata though.


----------



## s2kdave

lrhorer said:


> It's not in NowPlaying. The Galleon apps are under an entry in the "Downloads, Movies, and More" menu. It's name will be whatever name you set up for the Name field in the Server Properties window.
> 
> I don't think I follow you.
> 
> Not in Now Playing, no. There is under the sub-menus of the "Downloads, Movies, and More" menu.
> 
> None at all. It's what I do whenever I use Galleon's Go Back feature. Right now I have it disabled.


The Galleon apps are under the movies and more section, but Go Back shows up as a pc in your now playing list to transfer movies from your pc back to your tivo which is what he's talking about. (HMO)

BTW, the most common cause for not seeing your entry in the NPL is a firewall blocking the communication. Second is TivoBeacon is either not running or isn't broadcasting properly.


----------



## lrhorer

s2kdave said:


> The Galleon apps are under the movies and more section, but Go Back shows up as a pc in your now playing list to transfer movies from your pc back to your tivo which is what he's talking about. (HMO)


Right, but in his post he said he was seeing Go Back in his NPL, as is the normal operating mode. He also said in the previous version he had both a folder for Go Back and for TTG in Now Playing. I've only used 2 major versions of Galleon, but from his statement I could only conclude that perhaps both Go Back and TTG did show up in the NPL in a previous version. The statement did puzzle me, but taking only it for context I would loosely deduce that perhaps in a previous version Galleon employed HMO for both TTG and Go Back, or something. Since I'm not familiar with the protocol, I don't even know if that were possible, but I'm just going by his statement.



s2kdave said:


> BTW, the most common cause for not seeing your entry in the NPL is a firewall blocking the communication. Second is TivoBeacon is either not running or isn't broadcasting properly.


For Go Back, surely, but TTG isn't supposed to show up in NPL in the first place. It doesn't sound to me as if he is having firewall problems, but I think he needs to clarify his situation before we can really deduce any further.


----------



## lrhorer

s2kdave said:


> I have no plans to work on Galleon and I haven't heard if johnkohl is doing any work on it.


Might we convince him to chat with us a bit? What I would love to have happen, of course, is for someone to pick up development of Galleon, even if on a part-time basis.



s2kdave said:


> I personally don't really even use Galleon much at all so my motivation right now to work on it is pretty close to none. I use pytivo for sending videos to my tivo and my netflix app and that's about it. The only other thing I might use would be the music app in galleon.


I use its music, weather, traffic, and TTG utilities. They don't need much work, however, if any, from my POV. Like you, I'm not currently using Galleon's Go Back, and am instead using pyTivo. The thing is, I prefer the way Galleon handles a number of items. Its sorting of the Go Back list, for example, and the way it handles the status bar when a show is transferring. (In the best of worlds, the Go Back feature would work much like the main NPL, with the user being able to select having groups on or off, and sort by date or alpha, but given only one choice, I prefer groups on by alpha with the folders sorted along with the programs. I must admit pyTivo's Windows-like folders first sort sometimes comes in handy, as well, however.) In short, while I like you and many others am not currently using Galleon's Go Back feature, it's not because I don't want to.



s2kdave said:


> It's certainly possibly to do the same fixes that pytivo does for folders and metadata though.


That would be positively fabulous, if someone could be convinced to take it on. I know I don't have the time, especially since I'm not at all familiar with Java or the HMO protocols. Even if I were, though, I'm swamped at work and almost certainly will be for at least another year. I'm not knocking pyTivo, it's a great little utility, but much of what it does isn't of great interest to me personally, and managing both it and Galleon is sometimes a tiny bit of a pain.


----------



## windracer

It looks like the "Local Radar" image is now broken. Weather.com switched to Microsoft Virtual Earth for their radar images, so the "original" radar images are now at a different location.

As a result, when you try to view the Local Radar you get "N/A" instead and the log shows:



> 02:52:20,356 ERROR [Thread-53471] WeatherData - Could not find local radar for: St. Petersburg,FL,33772


The National map seems unaffected.

I'm guessing the URL is hardcoded somewhere?


----------



## RedCoat999

I am having no luck with TiVo video transfers from PC to TiVo (very very slow transfer rates if it doesn't stop at 2 minutes). Can I use Galleon to do this instead? If so, what Application is used and how is it set up? Does it handle most video formats such as .mp4?

I've seen some people talk about pyTiVo. Would this be better for what I want?


----------



## windracer

RedCoat999 said:


> I've seen some people talk about pyTiVo. Would this be better for what I want?


I tried a long time ago (before pyTivo) to get the videocasting stuff work and never had success. I would say pyTivo is the way to go.


----------



## txGeekGod

RedCoat999 said:


> I am having no luck with TiVo video transfers from PC to TiVo (very very slow transfer rates if it doesn't stop at 2 minutes). Can I use Galleon to do this instead? If so, what Application is used and how is it set up? Does it handle most video formats such as .mp4?
> 
> I've seen some people talk about pyTiVo. Would this be better for what I want?


I've used Galleon, and become too frustrated what with PC and TiVo service changes, and tried pyTiVo. It's not quite as clear-cut to set up (it's not really hard, once you find the correct directions about what to download and all), but seems rock-solid. Then again, my PC is a Linux box, so YMMV.

HTH!
Bill


----------



## ajayabb

windracer said:


> It looks like the "Local Radar" image is now broken. Weather.com switched to Microsoft Virtual Earth for their radar images, so the "original" radar images are now at a different location.
> 
> As a result, when you try to view the Local Radar you get "N/A" instead and the log shows:
> 
> The National map seems unaffected.
> 
> I'm guessing the URL is hardcoded somewhere?


Any way to get this fixed? This is my most frequently used app and I really miss it.


----------



## s2kdave

ajayabb said:


> Any way to get this fixed? This is my most frequently used app and I really miss it.


Like I mentioned before Galleon's code is quite messy. I have no desire to work on it anymore, but it looks like all the urls that need fixing are hardcoded in this file if you feel ambitious.

http://galleon.cvs.sourceforge.net/...eon/apps/weather/WeatherData.java?view=markup


----------



## ajayabb

Any ideas Jeremy? Dave posted the hard coded urls for the weather map. If I were a programmer I would help, but this stuff is over my head.


----------



## ajayabb

FWIW I found a temporary work around the local weather radar bug. I found the URL for the local weather map, and I placed the link in the Internet Images App.:up:

http://www.weather.com/weather/map/08057?x=8&y=12&mapdest=Doppler_Radar_600_Mile:HAR


----------



## windracer

ajayabb said:


> Any ideas Jeremy? Dave posted the hard coded urls for the weather map. If I were a programmer I would help, but this stuff is over my head.


I'm on vacation this week (road trip up the east coast), but when I get back and have more reliable internet access, I'll take a look.


----------



## tivoq

I haven't used galleon for a while, and now I notice that all that shows in Now Showing on the Tivo side is empty subdirectories from the PC side. None of the actual mpgs from the PC side show like they used to.

Not sure what changed. Could be a Linux upgrade on the PC, or a distribution change on the Tivo (a TivoHD).

Any ideas?


----------



## tivoq

tivoq said:


> I haven't used galleon for a while, and now I notice that all that shows in Now Showing on the Tivo side is empty subdirectories from the PC side. None of the actual mpgs from the PC side show like they used to.
> 
> Not sure what changed. Could be a Linux upgrade on the PC, or a distribution change on the Tivo (a TivoHD).
> 
> Any ideas?


I figured it out. Apparently there is a limit to how many entries are displayed, and it displays directories first. I had enough directories with no mpgs in them so all that got displayed was empty directories, with the actual top level mpg never showing.


----------



## windracer

s2kdave said:


> Like I mentioned before Galleon's code is quite messy. I have no desire to work on it anymore, but it looks like all the urls that need fixing are hardcoded in this file if you feel ambitious.


I think I see what the problem is. The code grabs the HTML page at http://www.weather.com/weather/map/<zip> and then looks for the URL of the actual image by searching for the "var mapNURL=..." or "src="/maps/local/..." strings. Neither of these exist on the page anymore.

I think if those lines are changed to look for "var temp = "/web/radar/..." it would work again. I've grabbed all the code via CVS, but really have no idea how to re-compile just the weather app. I think I need to set the write classpath and such. I'll give it another shot when I have some time.


----------



## windracer

Ah, I fixed it!

I figured out how to recompile the jar using ant via the build-zipfiles.sh script (thanks to the Developers.txt file).

From what I could tell, there were two separate pieces of code in WeatherData.java attempting to parse the HTML from weather.com. The first section tried to figure out the name of the HTML file to load, based on the results of http://www.weather.com/weather/map/<zip> and then the second section would find the radar image on that page. I removed the first section, because it looked like the radar image could be found directly on the original page.

It seems to work! I tested it with three separate ZIP codes and got the proper local radar map each time. :up:

It took me long enough to figure out how to download from CVS, change and re-compile the code ... I'm not really up for figuring out how to get my changes _back_ into CVS. So here's a link to the new compiled .jar file. Just drop it into your apps directory under Galleon and restart.

http://www.windracer.net/outgoing/tc/weather.jar

I've attached the diff results for the code in case anyone's interested. Hope this helps!


----------



## lrhorer

I'm suddenly having a problem I never had before, and it's a bad one. For some reason, the Recorded list is stuck. It's no longer showing new programs, but a bunch of programs long since deleted on the TiVos are still showing up. If I select one of the no-longer-resident programs, of course I get a save error, but this also happens if I select a program which is still resident. I've tried restarting Galleon and rebooting all 3 TiVos. I've tried paring down the resident programs by pruning the lesser stuff and permanently deleting everything that was pruned. I can get a correct NPL listing and download programs on all 3 TiVos using nowplaying/index.html or via TiVo Desktop, but not via Galleon. It was working fine just a few days ago, and I haven't done anything to the server. The list is the same whether viewed from the GUI or from any of the 3 TiVos.

How can I force Galleon to completely reset and rebuild the Recorded Programs list? Does anyone have any other ideas?

I'm running Galleon 2.5.2 under Debian "Etch" Linux on an AMD 64 x 2 CPU. I have two S3 TiVos and a THD. There are no firewalls or other impediments on the internal LAN. The Go Back feature still works, as does pyTivo.


----------



## RedCoat999

windracer said:


> Ah, I fixed it!
> 
> I figured out how to recompile the jar using ant via the build-zipfiles.sh script (thanks to the Developers.txt file).
> ....
> It seems to work! I tested it with three separate ZIP codes and got the proper local radar map each time. :up:
> ...
> Just drop it into your apps directory under Galleon and restart.
> 
> http://www.windracer.net/outgoing/tc/weather.jar
> ...Hope this helps!


Worked like a charm for me. Thanks WindRacer. Now your next task is to allow animations of the radar! Let me know how you are doing next week


----------



## windracer

lrhorer said:


> I'm suddenly having a problem I never had before, and it's a bad one. For some reason, the Recorded list is stuck.
> ...
> How can I force Galleon to completely reset and rebuild the Recorded Programs list? Does anyone have any other ideas?


This happens to me occasionally too. The solution is to stop Galleon and then delete everything in the data subdirectory. Then restart Galleon. It will rebuild its database and you should be go to go again.


----------



## windracer

RedCoat999 said:


> Worked like a charm for me. Thanks WindRacer.


Good to hear! :up:



RedCoat999 said:


> Now your next task is to allow animations of the radar!


Heh ... I'm not really a java programmer so don't expect new functionality from me.  It looks like the animated radar maps are done via javascript anyway so I have no idea how that could be replicated in an HME app.

ajayabb pointed out that my "fix" pulls the 100 mile radar map and apparently the original code used to grab the 600 mile one. I'll see if I can figure out a solution for that (but for now the 100 mile one works fine for me).


----------



## RedCoat999

windracer said:


> ajayabb pointed out that my "fix" pulls the 100 mile radar map and apparently the original code used to grab the 600 mile one. I'll see if I can figure out a solution for that (but for now the 100 mile one works fine for me).


100 mile works for me too, don't change anything! As for programming animated radar, you live in Florida right? Nothing but thunderstorms this time of year - get learning code baby!


----------



## s2kdave

windracer said:


> Good to hear! :up:
> 
> Heh ... I'm not really a java programmer so don't expect new functionality from me.  It looks like the animated radar maps are done via javascript anyway so I have no idea how that could be replicated in an HME app.
> 
> ajayabb pointed out that my "fix" pulls the 100 mile radar map and apparently the original code used to grab the 600 mile one. I'll see if I can figure out a solution for that (but for now the 100 mile one works fine for me).


Welcome to the java programming world Jeremy! Nice job that you figured it out. Not sure if you've looked at java code before, but do you see how hard it is to follow that code and how messy it is now?

Just to keep you busy...You could animate it by loading the separate images and then call setResource on a BView every 500 millis or so. To point you at the code, it's in the inner class LocalRadarScreen updateImage() method where it calls setResource.


----------



## windracer

s2kdave said:


> Welcome to the java programming world Jeremy! Nice job that you figured it out. Not sure if you've looked at java code before, but do you see how hard it is to follow that code and how messy it is now?


I only perused WeatherData.java, as you suggested, but yeah, it took me a few read-throughs to figure out what was going on.



s2kdave said:


> Just to keep you busy...You could animate it by ...


Hahahaha ... I don't think so.


----------



## lrhorer

windracer said:


> This happens to me occasionally too. The solution is to stop Galleon and then delete everything in the data subdirectory. Then restart Galleon. It will rebuild its database and you should be go to go again.


That worked, thanks! It's a bit of a sledgehammer solution, though, and it took a while for the GUI to start working again. I wonder if there is a more subtle solution?


----------



## lrhorer

s2kdave said:


> Welcome to the java programming world Jeremy!


You're evil, you know that, don't you? 



s2kdave said:


> Nice job that you figured it out. Not sure if you've looked at java code before, but do you see how hard it is to follow that code and how messy it is now?


Yeah, I've certainly never been a fan of java. It is cross-platform compliant, but java apps at best tend to be pigs from source code on down.


----------



## windracer

lrhorer said:


> That worked, thanks! It's a bit of a sledgehammer solution, though, and it took a while for the GUI to start working again. I wonder if there is a more subtle solution?


Not that I've found ... this "bug" has been around for a while. What I do on Linux is clear Galleon's data folder weekly (via scheduled script) to avoid it. I don't use the ToGo app that much, so it's not a huge problem for me.


----------



## s2kdave

lrhorer said:


> You're evil, you know that, don't you?
> 
> Yeah, I've certainly never been a fan of java. It is cross-platform compliant, but java apps at best tend to be pigs from source code on down.


I wasn't referring to java itself being messy. It actually one of the cleanest programming languages and the best for server side stuff IMO. But the person that originally coded it made a mess of it as you can do with any programming language. He basically made a God class that is thousands of lines long for every app. Classic rookie mistake.


----------



## lrhorer

s2kdave said:


> I wasn't referring to java itself being messy. It actually one of the cleanest programming languages and the best for server side stuff IMO.


I've never done much more than just glance at java, so I can't speak from programming experience, but the amount of trouble I have with java based apps is much higher than that with apps coded in other languages. A number of the tools I am forced to use professionally are java based, and almost all of them are huge and slow, when they are only doing some very simple things at the machine level. Several of them have bad memory leaks.



s2kdave said:


> But the person that originally coded it made a mess of it as you can do with any programming language.


Surely. I've seen more than a few messes, in my time.



s2kdave said:


> He basically made a God class that is thousands of lines long for every app. Classic rookie mistake.


Mmm. 'And cleaning up obtuse code is a lot harder than creating it in the first place.


----------



## lrhorer

In fact, I just had one of the most problematic java apps lock up just a few moments ago. It's Nortel's Site Manager, and boy, what a pig! It's really just a fairly simple specialized telnet and SNMP client, but it takes up 176 Megs. It also takes more than 30 seconds to load, even on a RISC workstation. I have no idea what the source code looks like, but it can't be pretty.


----------



## saberman

s2kdave said:


> I wasn't referring to java itself being messy. It actually one of the cleanest programming languages and the best for server side stuff IMO. But the person that originally coded it made a mess of it as you can do with any programming language. He basically made a God class that is thousands of lines long for every app. Classic rookie mistake.


It should be noted that for any programming language there exists a super programmer that can generate spaghetti code. Java sits on top of a larger DLL/SO that actually handles the required tasks. For the 93% of the PCs in the world that run a version of MS Windows it dose not mattered whether an application is written in Jave or C#. Either one requires a runtime interpreter (calling into a DLL to perform functions is the same as a runtime interpreter) to perform most functions.

So, if you are trying to make a living as a programmer, which do you choose????


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> ajayabb pointed out that my "fix" pulls the 100 mile radar map and apparently the original code used to grab the 600 mile one. I'll see if I can figure out a solution for that (but for now the 100 mile one works fine for me).


It's late, but I wanted to post a teaser ... watch this space tomorrow.


----------



## windracer

I decided to take a crack at coming up with a solution for the 100-mile vs. 600-mile range local radar map images.. This gave me an opportunity to dive a bit deeper into the java code and also learn how to use the TiVo HME SDK simulator. It was a fun little project (even though I hate regular expressions sometimes ). The end result?










As you can see from the screencap above, I added a new control to the configuration dialog that allows you to select the range of local radar image displayed based on the three major maps available from weather.com for a location.

Note that some locations don't have all three ranges available (90210, as an example, doesn't have a 100-mile range map). If you select an unavailable range, the default range map will be displayed instead (whatever you would get by going to www.weather.com/weather/map/zip).

At a high level, here's what my enhancement (to determineLocalRadar() in WeatherData.java) does:


grabs the HTML page at www.weather.com/weather/map/_zip_
searches the text and looks for "Doppler_Radar__range_"
builds a new URL to get the proper page with the local radar image (www.weather.com/weather/map/_zip_/?mapdest=Doppler_Radar__range__Mile:_location_)
grabs the HTML for that second page and finds the URL of the actual map image
downloads the map image like before

Additionally, I had to make small related changes to Weather.java, WeatherConfiguration.java, and WeatherOptionsPanel.java (in order to add the control to the page, retrieve the settings from configure.xml, etc.). I also fixed a bug that (I think) was causing the current weather and 5-day forecast data to not always refresh properly (at least for me during my testing).

_Known issue:_ apparently the weather app only loads its values from configure.xml when it first starts up. As a result, if you make a change to any of the settings (city, state, zip, etc.) it won't take effect until you restart Galleon. The same goes for the new range setting: if you change it in the GUI be sure to restart the application so you'll see the new range map on your TiVo.

Since this was an actual enhancement to the application, I took the liberty of bumping the version number to 1.2. To install, just download my new weather.jar file, put it in Galleon's apps directory, and then restart Galleon. If you prefer to compile it yourself, you can grab a zip file with my code, or check out the diff results.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## ajayabb

Jeremy, I will try it when I get home. Looks great though. Thanks for the work!!!!


----------



## windracer

Yes, please let me know. It's worked fine in the simulator and on my three TiVos (an S2, and S3, and a THD) but you'll be my first external tester.


----------



## ajayabb

Works Great. Nice Job Jeremy...:up:


----------



## windracer

Great to hear!


----------



## windracer

Oh, by the way, I meant to ask s2kdave: any idea why, when I run Galleon through the simulator, I don't get any backgrounds or text? 

For my purposes this was fine since I was just testing the weather map images but it was annoying. A lot of 'resource not found' errors in the log. When I connected to Harmonium though, everything displayed properly.


----------



## wmcbrine

The simulator differs from the behavior of a real TiVo in many and subtle ways (e.g., no video backgrounds).


----------



## s2kdave

the simulator doesn't display mpg backgrounds. So in your code if you want a background to show up like in Harmonium, you have to have an if/else and display a png instead. At the same time then you have to include the png in the jar and that just bloats up the jar size with something you'll never use unless you're a developer using the simulator.

Not sure about no text though. Unless the text you're talking about is burned into the background.


----------



## windracer

Ok, I see.

Well, for example, when running Galleon through the simulator, none of the text for the weather app menu items would show up. The little sun icons and the weiner were there, but nothing else:










On the forecast page, I would only see the graphic icons, no temp display or anything like that. Same on the forecast-as-text-page: no text at all, just scroll icons and a blank screen.

It was just weird, but it didn't affect my testing since I was working on the radar image screen and that displayed just fine (lucky for me).


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> I decided to take a crack at coming up with a solution for the 100-mile vs. 600-mile range local radar map images.


I've created an updated weather.jar file that contains my enhancement and works with the new 2.5.3 release. This time I've checked my changes into SourceForge so the next time a release is built, my changes should be automatically included.


----------



## angel35

Can some help me with this. When i go in to server properies in Galleon 2.5.3.and when i try to network wizard it doe not see any tivo DVRS. It worked before. Now nothing. Every thing else works in Galleon Any one know whats going on???


----------



## ajayabb

I ran into the same problem with 2.5.3. I finally reinstalled 2.5.2 and it worked again. Just for [email protected]@ts and giggles do you have any firewalls up. I have found that if I uninstall and reinstall after turning off the firewall, it sometimes helps.


----------



## kcarl75

I just wanted to say I love this product. Its free and just works for me. If any of the developers are monitoring this thread, just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## angel35

ajayabb said:


> I ran into the same problem with 2.5.3. I finally reinstalled 2.5.2 and it worked again. Just for [email protected]@ts and giggles do you have any firewalls up. I have found that if I uninstall and reinstall after turning off the firewall, it sometimes helps.


No firewalls up. How did you reinstall 2.5.2??I dont see it.:down:


----------



## windracer

angel35 said:


> No firewalls up. How did you reinstall 2.5.2??I dont see it.:down:


You can get all the older versions directly from the SourceForge page:

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=126291&package_id=138205


----------



## angel35

windracer said:


> You can get all the older versions directly from the SourceForge page:
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=126291&package_id=138205


Data base not working


----------



## windracer

Hmmm ... that link works for me (just tried it now).

You could just go to sourceforge.net, search for 'galleon' then go to the download page where you'll find all the older releases.


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> Oh, by the way, I meant to ask s2kdave: any idea why, when I run Galleon through the simulator, I don't get any backgrounds or text?


I know this is old ... but I _finally_ figured out the no text problem in the simulator. I was using the simulator from the "experimental" 1.4.1e SDK from sourceforge. When I went back to 1.4, all the text started showing up. Works much better now (even the Applications drop-down works)! :up:


----------



## s2kdave

windracer,
Sorry, I've mostly ignored this thread but I happened to read your last reply. I've noticed that the 1.4.1e simulator doesn't work at all too. If you want a simulator that works with the HD resolutions, download the hmehd zip on sourceforge and the one inside there was a modified version of the 1.4 simulator with an extra drop down to switch resolutions.

David


----------



## windracer

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## gibby

Hello,
Is anyone else having some trouble with Galleon 2.5.5 movie app ?
the netflix one for me seems to work for new releases but I can't seem to see anything that is in my quee or what was shipped ?
this is a kewl feature if it could work, I hate having to go to my pc to add movies ...
Mark


----------



## windracer

The Movie Rentals app hasn't been updated in some time, from what I can tell. It's possible something has changed on the backend (Amazon, Netflix, or Blockbuster) that is preventing it from working properly.


----------

